# Sticky  Upute za upload slika i postavljanje videa



## MasonicStage™

*Upload slika*

Za upload slika potrebno je koristiti druge web stranice preko kojih uploadate slike te ih onda stavljate na forum:

*Preporučene stranice:*








*Imgur* http://imgur.com/







*ImageShack* (http://imageshack.us)







*TinyPic* (www.tinypic.com) 

Te stranice imaju opciju *Browse* uz pomoć koje odaberete sliku, stisnete *OK*, a nakon što se Windows prozor zatvori, potrebno je stisnuti *Upload*.

primjeri (TinyPic):










TinyPic ima opciju za resizanje fotki, pa to možete također odabrati, i na kraju stisnuti Upload.
Jedino što je kod TinyPica dosta iritantno jest utipkavanje koda...na to ćete se ili morati naviknuti ili koritistiti drugi program (stranicu).

Nakon Uploada otvara vam se novi izgled stranice sa linkovima:










imate svakakih linkova, za HTML, za Forume, za "Direct Link for Layouts" itd.

Slika koju stavljate na forum mora imati „Image“







kod između kojih se nalazi web adresa vaše slike. Jedino na taj način će se slika prikazivati. Tako da odabirete link pored kojeg se nalazi crvena strelica.

Ukoliko takvog linka nema, kao npr. ovdje (imageshack):










morate kopirati link za "direct link", dakle onaj najnormalniji.

i stavljate ga u prozor kojeg nudi naš forum nakon pritiska na tipku *Insert Image* označenu u crvenom kvadratiću.










i nakon toga se u prostoru za pisanje texta pojavljuje pravilan izgled linka za upload slika.










Pritiskom na crveno obrubljenu tipku, post se posta na forum i tada prikazuje vaše slike.

Ima puno programa za upload slika, svi rade na sličan ili isti princip.

To bi bilo sve što se tiče postavljanja slika


----------



## MasonicStage™

*Postavljanje videa*

Najćešće se koristi postavljanje vide sa site-a YouTube.

Na koji način se postavlja video?

Svaki video se nalazi na određenoj web stranici, sa koje je potrebno kopirati određen dio adrese. Učinit ćete slijedeće:

Primjer:










dakle, kopirate dio adrese koji se nalazi iza znaka jednakosti (=), odnosno u ovom slučaju *VrGsS2IQqAg*

taj dio stavljate između kodova [_youtube_] i [/_youtube_], što znači da vam u konačnici kod sa djelom adrese iza znaka jendakosti treba izgledati na slijedeći način:

[_youtube_]VrGsS2IQqAg[/_youtube_]

odnosno kada maknete ove znakove za font u kurzivu, dobijete puni prikaz videa:







to je sve.


----------

